# Possible LGD ?



## goats&moregoats (Sep 16, 2014)

I was checking on an ad for a farm dog. The original dog I was checking on the ruscue place feels would not be a good fit. So they sent me this picture. His name is Rocky.  He is 1/2  Akbash & 1/2 English Shepherd. 14 months old. They feel he will make a good LG, but the 1/2 English Shepherd is for herding. Any opinions?

I asked if he shows guarding tendencies or herding, if he has been exposed to goats, and for back ground information. Any other questions I should ask?


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 16, 2014)

Better to find out how they are evaluating.
Ask them what there evaluations consist of.
Most in rescues and pet world will do pet evals. 
When a dog does "well" under these type evals then it is usually going to be a bad LGD. Most of the traits you want in a LGD are opposite of what you would see in a pet.

How long has the dog been in rescue and what history can they give you.

I personally never recommend a herding cross LGD breed cross. Yes there is that rare dog that may work out in a general sense yet those that have these crosses and "swear" by them usually the dog still cannot be left alone while a goat is kidding or a sheep is lambing or they have to take kids/lambs away or they block or chase when nervous. They simply are opposite of what a LGD breed is.


----------

